# 33" Since Wednesday Morning 15" More by Christmas Eve



## Case580M

Not only are we getting record snowfall the temp just before 7PM last night was -21 deg f

More soon


























Above pic: I plowed drive at 1:00 am this is what greeted us by 7am the next morning. Was helping a friend plow as they were going out of town for Christmas, My wife buried the car! (AWD too)


----------



## Case580M

This pic was taken midway thru 1st storm










High today around 15 deg

Weather says 14.7" more expected by Christmas Eve!


----------



## Case580M

Sunday, December 21, 2008 Metric | English
WeatherAlarm™!
Snow occurring on Dec 21 | Dec 22 | Dec 23 | Dec 24. Total amount 14.7 Inches.AccuWeather.com Forecast: 15-Day OverviewDays 1-5 Days 6-10 Days 11-15 Weekends All 15 Days Sunday, Dec 21More Details/AccuPop™ Frigid with snowLow: 12 °FHigh: 18 °FMonday, Dec 22More Details Cloudy, a bit of snow; frigidLow: 2 °FHigh: 14 °FTuesday, Dec 23More Details Frigid with partial sunshineLow: 10 °FHigh: 12 °FWednesday, Dec 24More Details Snow or flurries possibleLow: 17 °FHigh: 18 °F


----------



## fordmstng66

Love the pic of the dog, is he a black lab? I had a black lab, he loved being in the snow, had a hard time getting him back in the house. I now have a boxer mix, and she hates the cold, and does not really care for the snow all that much.


----------



## dan67

case580m were in the pacific are you i'am in south southern oregon and we get alot of snow, Haven't seen many west coast posters, Be safe in the snow


----------



## Case580M

fordmstng66;686656 said:


> Love the pic of the dog, is he a black lab? I had a black lab, he loved being in the snow, had a hard time getting him back in the house. I now have a boxer mix, and she hates the cold, and does not really care for the snow all that much.


That one is a Female lab approx 7 months old, also have another 2 1/2 yr old male (the dad) they both love the snow


----------



## Case580M

dan67;686697 said:


> case580m were in the pacific are you i'am in south southern oregon and we get alot of snow, Haven't seen many west coast posters, Be safe in the snow


I am about 10 miles north of Spokane. We are at approx 38" of snow in past week. Another 13.7 predicted by the 27th!

Tuesday, December 23, 2008 Metric | English
WeatherAlarm™!
Snow occurring on Dec 23 | Dec 24 | Dec 25 | Dec 26 | Dec 27. Total amount 13.7

My tractor broke down today too. Still was not done plowing as have been getting a fair amt every day. Last year was a record year and this year we are way past last Decembers 30" and just getting warmed up. Last year when there was 2' on ground it got very very windy and over 50deg and it all melted. Yet in January had to rent a bucket loader to move snow! Very very cold here now with below zero temps plus snow.

Had planned on posting more pics but have not had a break in days.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Nice pictures, it reminds me of the blizzard of 96 that I saw!


----------



## Case580M

Been wanting to post more pics and video but its been non-stop plowing since last wednesday!

Prediction for this evening and into Christmas day

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE SPOKANE WA
300 PM PST WED DEC 24 2008

IDZ002-WAZ036-250700-
/O.CON.KOTX.WS.W.0012.000000T0000Z-081225T2000Z/
COEUR D`ALENE AREA-SPOKANE AREA-
INCLUDING THE FOLLOWING LOCATIONS...COEUR D`ALENE...POST FALLS...
HAYDEN...SPOKANE...CHENEY...DAVENPORT...ROCKFORD
300 PM PST WED DEC 24 2008

...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 12 PM PST
THURSDAY...

A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 12 PM PST
THURSDAY.

STORM TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 8 TO 10 INCHES ARE EXPECTED IN
THE SPOKANE AND COEUR D`ALENE AREAS BY LATE MORNING ON CHRISTMAS
DAY. LIGHT SNOW WILL INTENSIFY THIS EVENING...WITH OVERNIGHT
ACCUMULATIONS OF 5 TO 7 INCHES. THE SNOW WILL DECREASE BY
DAWN...BUT SNOW SHOWERS WITH AN ADDITIONAL INCH OR TWO
ACCUMULATION WILL LINGER INTO CHRISTMAS MORNING.

TRAVEL ON CHRISTMAS MORNING WILL LIKELY BE DIFFICULT. HOLIDAY
TRAVELERS SHOULD PAY SPECIAL ATTENTION TO THE WEATHER.

A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER
CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW
ARE FORECAST THAT WILL MAKE TRAVEL DANGEROUS. ONLY TRAVEL IN AN
EMERGENCY. IF YOU MUST...KEEP AN EXTRA FLASHLIGHT...FOOD...AND
WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY.

THIS WARNING INCLUDES THE FOLLOWING LOCATIONS...COEUR D`ALENE...
POST FALLS...HAYDEN...SPOKANE...CHENEY...DAVENPORT...ROCKFORD

So far today we have gotten 5-7" with another 8 predicted for tonight.
More pics soon.

Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!

The little Black Female Lab disappeared an hour ago and its snowing so hard impossible to follow her tracks, appears someone must have picked her up....

Took 2 of us 5hrs each to plow my driveway today. Another couple plows by morning just to keep up.

SO much snow starting to look like grocery shortages already today as the passes seem to be closed in places on I90, semi's cannot get in to deliver. Had a set of Winter tires for wifes car supposed to come last thursday but UPS has been unable to deliver. Pretty amazing snowfall for this area... AND the new Blizzard for my truck is also delayed!!!

Go figure when It shows up next week its supposed to RAIN!

More pics tomorrow


----------



## deere615

Holy Snow! Do you just take care of your own drive? Plowers there must be going crazy!


----------



## sjosephlawncare

we need more pics!!!!


----------



## Lux Lawn

Man that is a lot of snow to fall at one time. Take it easy plowing all that, thats the stuff that really beats up the trucks. If you have the time you can probably make a ton of money if you are not to burned out from plowing regular customers. Its to bad thats its falling on Christmas...hope you get to spend some time with the family.

I guess a BBQ dinner is out of the question.


----------



## Case580M

deere615;689671 said:


> Holy Snow! Do you just take care of your own drive? Plowers there must be going crazy!


Right now yes. Had planned on New truck/plow but so far have not but wish I had.

My neighbor across the street bought a new plow day or so before snow started and its already paid for! (western)

I had a truck picked out but because of the poor fuel economy on a test tow 7.6mpg (6.4L Ford) I bought the KR instead. Had planned on picking it up anyway but I90 has been closed more than open.

I did order a new Blizzard Plow but it never came in yet...

I was just going to put it on my 4x2 for now, until I could pick up another truck.

I am currently using the GT245 John Deere and a friends Polaris Quad but took 2 of us the 5 hrs today to get things cleaned up.

SInce I Plowed we have gotten around 5" more with a bunch more due tonight. Its simply too much for little machines.

A few pics of what I have to plow (my place)


----------



## Case580M

A very difficult place to plow as if I push either side of drive it makes it near impossible to back out of house garage.

Aerial pic with colored dots:

Red Dots indicate a 3' drop off

Blue where I am now pushing

Yellow push until full (its now at max amt)

Pasture area is ok to push but its now much too deep to do anything.

I will take pics of where a friend said he could drive with his 4x4 but buried it. Had to pull him out with my 4x2 w/ Chains!


















Above pic is from last year nothing compared to now

I would say close to 3' of snow on my garage roof right now. Pics tomorrow in daylight!

Time to plow again as another 5+" on the ground, If I wait until morning it will take me 3 days again.. LOL


----------



## BIGBEN2004

Wow you have a really nice place. I see it is for sale? Why would you want to sell it?


----------



## THREE W

gotta love the northwest this year. I have 27" on the ground with another 2-4" tonight, have plowed everyday since Dec 13th...and still counting, Merry x-mas to the NW plowers,

Should be interesting next week if it does warm up and we get rain. Will be plowing probably again tonight.


----------



## Case580M

BIGBEN2004;689972 said:


> Wow you have a really nice place. I see it is for sale? Why would you want to sell it?


Yes, For sale so mowed it out in the pasture.

Want to move back to Arizona,,,, if this would be a normal year, it would be different but its usually freezing rain, sloppy, foggy with little snowfall.

These pics to snowfall since a week ago wednesday morning when it started to snow.

Its got to be over 40" so far in past wk or so.

A few pics:


----------



## Case580M




----------



## Case580M




----------



## Case580M




----------



## Case580M

THREE W;690101 said:


> gotta love the northwest this year. I have 27" on the ground with another 2-4" tonight, have plowed everyday since Dec 13th...and still counting, Merry x-mas to the NW plowers,
> 
> Should be interesting next week if it does warm up and we get rain. Will be plowing probably again tonight.


I have been plowing 2-3 times per day since the 18th. A couple times before that but it melted.

I am about out of room to put the white stuff already in just a weeks time. Last year was a record snowfall year and did not need to rent the front end loader until last couple days in January.

I plowed 3 times yesterday the last 1am this morning then this morning @ 8am had close to another 2" now another 1/4-1/2" dusting since then.


----------



## murphyslaw

send some of that snow up here, im going broke.


----------



## Gix1k4

Nice pics. That's an insane amount of snow. Love the GT500, there's nothing like the scream of the eaton.


----------



## Case580M

*1st Video*



murphyslaw;690572 said:


> send some of that snow up here, im going broke.


Supposed to be getting another foot before years end!

First video Upload:

I was trying to hang on to the camera (no mount) so a bit bouncy


----------



## Case580M

*1st day of this 8 day stormy weather*

This was taken approx 24hrs after this storm started, 7 days of snow after this

Video done in HD but the quality stinks when in Photobucket


----------



## Case580M

another storm rolled in this evening with up to 8" expected.

Near by snoqualmie pass is expected to get up to 3' from now until sunday. (elevation just over 3000')


----------



## Lux Lawn

Case580M;691597 said:


> another storm rolled in this evening with up to 8" expected.
> 
> Near by snoqualmie pass is expected to get up to 3' from now until sunday. (elevation just over 3000')


How much snow have you gotten in the last week now.


----------



## Case580M

Lux Lawn;691599 said:


> How much snow have you gotten in the last week now.


Total since the 18th is around 50" here, not including what we have gotten since it started again this evening. Have not measured it yet but would guess around 3-4" so far. Forcast is approx 10" more by end of year.

Did find out today Snoqualmie Pass for last year was @ 598" or

49.83 F E E T of snow!

Tonight and into tomorrow it is Chains only!

Not going to plow now and hopefully by morning I will be able to.

I think the only way for it to stop snowing would be to buy that new truck and plow! I am already to point of needing a bucket loader again.

The snow on our house roof is getting scary deep too! About the most I have ever seen on it is under a foot until now. WInd usually blows it off. I have metal roof on shop and its a record there also even with a metal roof and shop being heated.

Friend buried his truck here today trying to help me out. Pics tomorrow of my chained up 4x2 pulling him out.


----------



## Case580M

Does anyone know about these Tractors?

Checked one of these out a few days ago and thought it was a pretty nice machine. It would also come with a Hiniker 9' Blade










Think the bucket is 89"


----------



## murphyslaw

Should be able to handle a 12ft box if its 4x4


----------



## Lux Lawn

Case580M;691658 said:


> Total since the 18th is around 50" here, not including what we have gotten since it started again this evening. Have not measured it yet but would guess around 3-4" so far. Forcast is approx 10" more by end of year.
> 
> Did find out today Snoqualmie Pass for last year was @ 598" or
> 
> 49.83 F E E T of snow!
> 
> Tonight and into tomorrow it is Chains only!
> 
> Not going to plow now and hopefully by morning I will be able to.
> 
> I think the only way for it to stop snowing would be to buy that new truck and plow! I am already to point of needing a bucket loader again.
> 
> The snow on our house roof is getting scary deep too! About the most I have ever seen on it is under a foot until now. WInd usually blows it off. I have metal roof on shop and its a record there also even with a metal roof and shop being heated.
> 
> Friend buried his truck here today trying to help me out. Pics tomorrow of my chained up 4x2 pulling him out.


Thats crazy anounts of snow.
Whats the majority of your business commercial or residential.


----------



## Case580M

Lux Lawn;691916 said:


> Thats crazy anounts of snow.
> Whats the majority of your business commercial or residential.


Right now just doing my own drive and the private road ( a little over 1/4 mi) Just do not have equip for it

12.5 more expected of very wet heavy snow!

5" of wet heavy this morning and still trying to finish up. Just knowhere to put it anymore. I need to push it approx 200' with small tractor and quad. not much fun.

*WeatherAlarm™!
Snow occurring on Dec 27 | Dec 28 | Dec 29 | Dec 31. Total amount 12.5 Inches.*

Took a bunch of pics today and will put up a few when I finish up plowing. Dont know what I will do with another FOOT of wet stuff.

They say temp was 45-47 deg today but warmest I saw here was 35 enough to make a real mess.

None of the city side streets have been plowed for days and main arterials are down to 1 lane each direction. SOme places should have 3 lanes but down to one

Sold this: 









and this:










To buy a real plow rig or Loader but guy cannot get here from Seattle to pick up because of all the snow. May happen this coming monday. Need the $$ to buy anything else. (pass is closed for 10,000lbs and over last I heard and even then Chains only)


----------



## Case580M

local news report:

By Associated Press
SPOKANE, Wash. (AP) - More snow was falling early Thursday following a record 24-hour snowfall for the metropolitan area, so much that city officials were seeing red.

A snow advisory was in effect for the area with 2 to 3 inches expected by midday Thursday, a day after officials declared a "condition red" snow emergency, ordering crews to keep plowing nonstop until snow is removed from the city's 967 miles of streets.

Road crews hoped to reach residential streets Friday "if no more snow falls," according to a city statement. Besides the snow falling Thursday, the National Weather Service warned of another round of heavy snow on Saturday.

The city had 35 pieces of snow equipment on the streets Wednesday, including 26 plows, three sanders, and six deicers. Spokane County, which has many more miles of road, deployed 96 snow plows, road graders and sanders, said Wayne Storey, road operations and maintenance superintendent.

Eastern Washington has been hit by a series of snowstorms that have boosted an already high avalanche danger in the mountains and snarled traffic in rural areas and smaller towns and cities this week.

The state's two principal east-west arteries, Interstate 90 and U.S. Highway 2, were both closed early Thursday for avalanche control work near Snoqualmie and Stevens passes, respectively. I-90 was reopened east of Snoqualmie Pass after about a two-hour closure. U.S. 2 was closed for a longer period.

By Thursday night forecasters were expecting 30 inches of snow at 3,022-foot Snoqualmie Pass since Wednesday.

A record 5.4 inches of snow fell at Spokane International Airport in the 24 hours that ended at midnight Wednesday morning. That beat the previous record of 4.6 inches for the date recorded in 1909.

An additional 2 inches fell Wednesday morning at the airport for a total of about 7.4 inches, the most from a single storm since an 8.2-inch dump on Nov. 20, 2003.

"It was a very long duration snow for us," said Michael Fries, a local weather service forecaster.

Typical snowfalls in the last four to eight hours, but "this was more than twice as long," Fries said.

In records going back to 1881, the heaviest one-day snowfall in Spokane was 12.7 inches on Jan. 21, 1954.

The latest snow caused multiple school delays and closures Wednesday and lots of traffic woes.

"There are crashes everywhere," Washington State Patrol Trooper Jeffrey J. Sevigney said. "We have trees down on the road on State Route 291 ... we have multiple collisions on Interstate 90. Fortunately, we have had no reports of serious injuries."

Avista Utilities reported that about 1,281 customers were without power Wednesday morning after falling trees and debris fell into area power lines. Nearly all were restored by afternoon.

Many volunteer drivers for Meals on Wheels, which delivers food to about 500 residents 55 and older each week, were unable to operate their usual vehicles, Executive Director Mollie Dalpae said.

"We called everyone we know who had four-wheel-drives and trucks to help get the food out," Dalpae said.

Trucks delivering food to the nonprofit agency have twice been unable to make it over Snoqualmie Pass from Seattle because of foul weather, Dalpae said.

"We get a call in the early morning and have to prepare 500 frozen meals, which is great if (clients) have a microwave or ability to heat them up," she said.

And we got a BUNCH more than the airport did!

I was looking for parts for the quad shifter yesterday and a stranded lady said she tried to call a wrecker or flatbed (blown head gskt) and she was told it would be a minimum of 3-4days before they could respond that all calls were being used by DPS (dept of public safety)

Can you imagine being in the ditch and having wrecker service tell you it would be 3-4 days?

*Also imagine 967 miles of roads and only 26 plows! yeah, thats prepared and the reason we pay the 4th highest taxes in the nation! Not to mention about the worse roads in the nation too.*


----------



## xtreem3d

nice 70 boss...i had a 69 and never should have sold it..btw why AZ plates on the boss?


----------



## Case580M

xtreem3d;692463 said:


> nice 70 boss...i had a 69 and never should have sold it..btw why AZ plates on the boss?


Arizona Car since new. Originally owned by Ford Motor as a sales promo car. I just finished restoring it this past May. Did not want to title it here so left it Arizona.

Do have a 69 Boss too. Same calypso coral color but unrestored.

edit add: I just finished plowing for day a few minutes ago. Uploading pics now..


----------



## Case580M

this is what happens when someone pulls you out for a slight fee...



























Thanks buddy, no charge! Someone Tore the complete front off this poor sap's car!


----------



## Case580M

random pics from today


































This is from only a 10 day period. Prior to that there was no snow!


----------



## Case580M

more random from today


























above pic is closer to town










This is next street up from ours, notice the diff between town and what we have


----------



## Case580M

above is our yard, across street is (was) neighbors hay barn










Above is neighbors hay barn that came down today, wet heavy snow and rain did it in

Note the snow level on our fence! Yes, thats a 6' Fence


----------



## Case580M

Random scenery from today


----------



## Case580M




----------



## Case580M

our house


















friends house










above is about 3 days into storm


----------



## Case580M

above is a vehicle left at tire store for a week after they were mounted. Picture foreground is access to vehicle now a huge bank










This our house roof a day or so ago. time to shovel...


----------



## Case580M

couple more nice scenery


----------



## accipiter12

If you're getting that much snow I'd get a piece of equipment not a truck and plow. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Case580M

accipiter12;692714 said:


> If you're getting that much snow I'd get a piece of equipment not a truck and plow. Just my opinion though.


We have had years with less than 15" total for entire season!

RIght now a piece of equip would be the best. Still considering a Loader. Not much for used here only new. The TYM L700 is on special for a bit over 30k new.

Newest forcast is 20.8" more by Jan 1

*Sunday, December 28, 2008 Metric | English
WeatherAlarm™!
Snow occurring on Dec 28 | Dec 29 | Dec 30 | Dec 31 | Jan 1. Total amount 20.8 Inches.*

If this was a typical year a piece of equipment would be a no brainer..
Could probably make some serious coin with one right now. My property is in desperate need of one for sure.

I plan on going back to look at loaders on monday. Trouble is with a loader I would pretty much need a truck to pull it with as the one I have will not cut it.

Tough decision any way I look at it.

Right now the temp has gone up to nearly 40deg, the snow is now sliding off my roof and sounds like a major thunderstorm.. LOL

They say 5" snow by morning but its now 39deg and rising..

Rained this morning just as I started to plow.


----------



## Case580M

accipiter12;692714 said:


> If you're getting that much snow I'd get a piece of equipment not a truck and plow. Just my opinion though.


What would you recommend for a loader or piece of equip?

Really dont want to get into a LARGE truck/trailer to pull it with.

I really liked the 580M Case unit, did a wonderful job and easy to operate.

Have a couple pretty good JD dealers here local too but not much in stock.

What would a good starter JD be? Would rather be a little big than too small.


----------



## accipiter12

Case580M;692717 said:


> What would you recommend for a loader or piece of equip?
> 
> Really dont want to get into a LARGE truck/trailer to pull it with.
> 
> I really liked the 580M Case unit, did a wonderful job and easy to operate.
> 
> Have a couple pretty good JD dealers here local too but not much in stock.
> 
> What would a good starter JD be? Would rather be a little big than too small.


Well it depends on what you want to spend. If you have a use for the hoe in the summer than that's great. But don't get a backhoe if you won't use the hoe for anything. I don't plow over here so I can't speak on that end but if I got this much snow constantly over here...I'd want a snowblower attachment. That way it can be thrown a good ways and not get piled up and start creeping into your space. Deere makes great backhoes as well. I'm partial to CASE backhoes but I obviously like Deere (as you see in my signature). Any dealer will bring in a machine if you say you'll buy it so don't be fooled by lack of stock in the yard. That is simply them saving trucking cost to truck a machine out to their yard and have it sit forever and get weathered. Some dealers aren't as busy as others.

There are a few options for snow removal...you can get compact loaders such as the ones I've posted, however, they can be expensive. But they have many nice options...or you can get full size equipment. If you don't do equipment work during the summer there would be no need to haul the machine. Roading a machine constantly is not good but it doesn't hurt it to do it now and then.

If you do need to haul the machine a few times here and there, I'd just pay someone else to haul it. Do you plan on using the machine for a business or personal use?

I've posted a few pictures of various options that one can consider. I personally would have a hard time buying the loaders or a backhoe if I only used them for personal snow removal. The kubota and deere compact tractors are a better option IMO. But, again, if you're using these for a business, I'd consider all.


----------



## Case580M

accipiter12;693320 said:


> Well it depends on what you want to spend. If you have a use for the hoe in the summer than that's great. But don't get a backhoe if you won't use the hoe for anything. I don't plow over here so I can't speak on that end but if I got this much snow constantly over here...I'd want a snowblower attachment. That way it can be thrown a good ways and not get piled up and start creeping into your space. Deere makes great backhoes as well. I'm partial to CASE backhoes but I obviously like Deere (as you see in my signature). Any dealer will bring in a machine if you say you'll buy it so don't be fooled by lack of stock in the yard. That is simply them saving trucking cost to truck a machine out to their yard and have it sit forever and get weathered. Some dealers aren't as busy as others.
> 
> There are a few options for snow removal...you can get compact loaders such as the ones I've posted, however, they can be expensive. But they have many nice options...or you can get full size equipment. If you don't do equipment work during the summer there would be no need to haul the machine. Roading a machine constantly is not good but it doesn't hurt it to do it now and then.
> 
> If you do need to haul the machine a few times here and there, I'd just pay someone else to haul it. Do you plan on using the machine for a business or personal use?
> 
> I've posted a few pictures of various options that one can consider. I personally would have a hard time buying the loaders or a backhoe if I only used them for personal snow removal. The kubota and deere compact tractors are a better option IMO. But, again, if you're using these for a business, I'd consider all.


Thanks a bunch!

Yes, If I purchase a loader it would be for business, my own yard would just get the plow truck. If I had plow truck and started first push out in my pasture I could put almost unlimited snow there. Just hard pushing it 200' with a little lawn tractor or ATV. I will actually look into all of the ones you posted. Have really considered a blower too for local drives as thats whats really needed to move the snow.

What kind tractor is the last pic with blower? Looks like a great setup.

Going to start looking a bit more serious starting tomorrow.

We had rain for nearly 24hrs here, enough to take all the snow off my roof (shop) and to clear my driveway. the snow depth is probably half what it was just 2 days ago. New snowfall 22.4" between now and Jan 1st predicted.

The Gov has declared a state of emergency for this area so a loader or any snow removal equip would be great right now.


----------



## Jt13speed

Well that new mustang didnt last long did it. That last picture is a Kubota B series. Pretty nice tractors, John Deere 3000 and 4000 series tractors are about the same size and can be setup with a snowblower also.


----------



## Case580M

Jt13speed;693630 said:


> Well that new mustang didnt last long did it. That last picture is a Kubota B series. Pretty nice tractors, John Deere 3000 and 4000 series tractors are about the same size and can be setup with a snowblower also.


Its still here & not paid for yet as the buyer has been unable to get here because of Snoqualmie pass snowfall. Trying again tomorrow or tuesday so will see how it goes. Plan was to sell it in order to buy a piece of equip, if not soon the equip will have to wait until next year and the car will stay. Usually get little snow after Feb 1st.

Thanks on the Kubota B. I will check them out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Awesome pics

If you're only doing your drive and a neighbor or two, go with a tractor with the blower or loader and blower off the 3-point. Loader will be faster in light snowfalls while a blower will give you what you need for the heavy ones. Plus, a loader is indispensible. (sp?)

We didn't have quite that much, but it all melted as well.


----------



## Case580M

Mark Oomkes;693866 said:


> Awesome pics
> 
> If you're only doing your drive and a neighbor or two, go with a tractor with the blower or loader and blower off the 3-point. Loader will be faster in light snowfalls while a blower will give you what you need for the heavy ones. Plus, a loader is indispensible. (sp?)
> 
> We didn't have quite that much, but it all melted as well.


Thanks Mark!

Yesterday was first day since the 18th that I did not have to spend day plowing. Drive was almost bare blacktop/cement.

Forcast for today was a couple inches throughout the day.

Well, Yesterday was the lull before the STORM! Its now snowing harder than it had at any point during the last dozen days/storms.

Since 8am this morning (now 11:42am) we have gotten between 6&8" inches more and by looks of radar map it will continue throughout the day! I cannot even drive in the stuff with my tractor much rather than trying to push it. Quad is working overtime today.

So would say around 2" per hour minimum right now.

I will try to get a few pics of the WHITE because thats all that would be in pic right now.

Back to plowing..


----------



## Case580M

we are now between 63" & 65" of snowfall since the 17th of December

Near whiteout conditions right now and not much wind.


----------



## accipiter12

That Kubota is a B3030. I've never used one, only the B21's but I talked to a guy who said that machine is a good machine (30hp versus the 21hp).


----------



## grnstripes

bring back the 40s and 50s so you can get that mustang back out that thing is sewweeeet 
looks like thoughts appts. have some heat loss issues 
good luck and stay safe


----------



## Supper Grassy

Sweet pics.

thanks ALOT of snow!


----------



## Case580M

We ended up getting just over a FOOT of snow from 8am until 3pm.

Our road looks more like a tunnel than a road.

Just finished plowing about 35min ago an all day job


----------



## Case580M

few pics from this afternoon.

The Mark III has 33.5" of snow on it right now and to give an idea how much was really there it rained for 24hrs from friday afternoon to saturday afternoon/evening and has been above 35deg on sunday and slightly over 32 deg today. I would say the snow level with rain is down around 18" from what it was.

Other drive pic there is another car hidden that was actually cleared of snow prior to this last storm. The sides of Lincoln have been cleared prior but not the top sides.


























Above pic is taken from the midway point of how far I have to push the snow. (total 120 paces)


----------



## Case580M




----------



## Case580M

few more pics


----------



## Case580M

*8" more in next 24hrs*

8" more in next 24hrs!

Tuesday, December 30, 2008 Metric | English 
What is AccuPOP?

AccuPOP™ Chance for SnowTime Period
Next 3 Hours 11% 0"
Next 6 Hours 66% 1"
Next 12 Hours 94% 6"
Next 24 Hours 96% 8.3"

14.5" by Jan 3rd

WeatherAlarm™!
Snow occurring on Dec 30 | Dec 31 | Jan 1 | Jan 3. Total amount 14.5 Inches.

DId a 1/2 hr to 45 min test on a TYM T700 today and great tractor but for the amount of snow I would need to move for sure would need chains. Hydraulics were still warming up after that amt of time.

We are close to 70" total now for December


----------



## Case580M

*70 1/2" Total here now for month of December!*

Even downtown Spokane recorded this:

*As of Tuesday, the weather service said Spokane had received 59.7 inches of snow in December, breaking the one-month record of 56.9 inches set in January 1950. Snowfall records in the area have been kept since 1893.*

From the 8" forcast we only ended up getting 1 3/4", Now its melting again.

Now more snow for one month since any month that records have been kept in 1893!

Anyone with a bucket loader or plow truck needs work come to spokane and work 24hrs a day.

Each and every business parking lot is at or near max capacity and we still have 3 months of winter yet.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

nice house, nice garage, nice car!


----------



## letse1

Case, check out craigs list for yesterday. someone had a kubota w/bucket and blower for around 13 k. only had like 75 or so hrs on it. I live in Wenatchee and we've got snow but nothing like you guys. good luck Kurt


----------



## randym99

Holy crap,I thought we had some snow.Yours makes ours look like a heavy frost!! Great pics and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Case580M

Thanks All!

Looks like 1st day of year will bring this!
Winds expected tomorrow with up to 50mph and 5-7" of white stuff.

*WeatherAlarm™!
Snow occurring on Dec 31 | Jan 1 | Jan 2 | Jan 4. Total amount 10.8 Inches.
High wind occurring on Jan 1. Maximum sustained 23 mph (maximum gust 46 mph).*

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE SPOKANE WA
321 PM PST WED DEC 31 2008
IDZ002-WAZ036-010730-
/O.NEW.KOTX.WS.W.0015.090101T1500Z-090102T0000Z/
COEUR D'ALENE AREA-SPOKANE AREA-
INCLUDING THE FOLLOWING LOCATIONS...COEUR D'ALENE...POST FALLS...
HAYDEN...SPOKANE...CHENEY...DAVENPORT...ROCKFORD
321 PM PST WED DEC 31 2008
...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 7 AM TO 4 PM PST
THURSDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN SPOKANE HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 7 AM TO 4 PM PST
THURSDAY.

A STRONG WINTER STORM WILL APPROACH THE REGION THURSDAY. THE
ASSOCIATED WARM FRONT WILL ALLOW A BURST OF MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW
IN THE SPOKANE AND COEUR D'ALENE AREA DURING THE MORNING AND
EARLY AFTERNOON. EXPECT ACCUMULATIONS OF 5 TO 7 INCHES OF SNOW
BEFORE THE WARM FRONT ALLOWS SNOW TO MIX WITH OR CHANGE TO RAIN BY
LATE AFTERNOON OR EVENING.

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW ARE
EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR
IMPOSSIBLE.

THIS WARNING INCLUDES THE FOLLOWING LOCATIONS...COEUR D'ALENE...
POST FALLS...HAYDEN...SPOKANE...CHENEY...DAVENPORT...ROCKFORD

Are we having fun yet????????? At least I know what I will be doing on new years day! I will keep the camera warm...


----------



## TPC Services

it's a little late to say this now but you might think of trying to get some of the snow off ur roof thats a affoal lot of weight on it and it looks like its a lot of wet heavy snow to, and if its melting and refrezzing that s adding to the stress on those truss's saw in one of your pictures of a roof that colapsed


----------



## larold83

those pics are awsome i would love to live there i love the snow we realy don't get a hell of alot snow here may be 36 inch for the year you guys pass us in one storm were are located at


----------



## Case580M

Well, We just got another 6" of heavy stuff and now its starting to RAIN/Drizzle!

Had a shoveling group say they were going to be here this morning but never heard from them.

Yes the roof does need to get shoveled and soon. Very very heavy stuff
My back is out so can do very little shoveling. Cannot find someone to do it. ALready 3 no shows

Just measured another 18" on top of car that was cleared off last saturday. Cleaned it again now to see how it goes. TIme to put it in the trailer to keep out of this stuff.

At least they were wrong about the high winds. Pretty calm right now but slight drizzle. Getting soaked trying to plow. May not get a chance for pics as will be dark in a couple hrs or less.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

That is incredible! I have never seen that much snow!


----------



## Case580M

KL&M Snow Div.;698372 said:


> That is incredible! I have never seen that much snow!


After yesterdays snow we were at 77.5". Weatherman said no snow last night or much more until sunday night....

HE LIED! LOL

Its 5:00am here now and coming down hard with 4.5" currently on ground of the very heavy stuff. Its 31deg outside.

So as of right now we are at 82" since day after thanksgiving! By the way its snowing right now it will be adding up fast if this keeps up.

I left the quad and tractor outside last night because of supposed mild temps and no snow... should have known better.

Guess I know what I will be doing for the day....


----------



## Case580M

shop back door and window raising camera as high as I can



























Above is looking over hood of my truck (this morning pic)









6days worth of snow on cars roof
Yesterday it was completely clean as above 32deg. yesterday, Had planned on storing it in my trailer for rest of winter but ran out of time. Another project for today pull trailer out of snow bank, insert car...


----------



## Case580M

Current Forcast:

*WeatherAlarm™!
Snow occurring on Jan 2 | Jan 3 | Jan 4 | Jan 5. Total amount 11.4 Inches.*

Not including the 4.5-5" we rec'd this morning as forcast for today was only .2"

High: 30°F RealFeel®: 22°F
Mostly cloudy with a little snow 
the Hour-by-Hour Forecast
Winds: NNW at 9mph 
Wind Gusts: 15 mph 
Max UV Index: Low (1) 
Thunderstorm Probability: 0% 
Amount of Precipitation: 0.03in 
Amount of Rain: 0.00in 
Amount of Snow: 0.2in 
Hours of Precipitation: 4 Hrs 
Hours of Rain: 0 Hrs 
Hours of Daylight: 8.5 Hrs

Tonight is supposed to be Zero deg to a couple deg below 
So by monday we should have another FOOT to deal with.


----------



## Case580M

Looks like majority of new snow is going to be here Sunday night with another 10"

Winds: SSW at 10mph 
Wind Gusts: 24 mph 
Min UV Index: N/A 
Thunderstorm Probability: 0% 
Amount of Precipitation: 0.71in 
Amount of Rain: 0.00in 
Amount Snow: 10.0in 
Hours of Precipitation: 12 Hrs 
Hours of Rain: 0 Hrs 
Hours of Dark 15.5 Hrs


----------



## Case580M

Case580M;698653 said:


> Looks like majority of new snow is going to be here Sunday night with another 10"
> 
> Winds: SSW at 10mph
> Wind Gusts: 24 mph
> Min UV Index: N/A
> Thunderstorm Probability: 0%
> Amount of Precipitation: 0.71in
> Amount of Rain: 0.00in
> Amount Snow: 10.0in
> Hours of Precipitation: 12 Hrs
> Hours of Rain: 0 Hrs
> Hours of Dark 15.5 Hrs


Ended up getting 5" more on sunday night/ monday morning and 4"
yesterday morning. Total now 91" for season. Yesterday mid-afternoon snow turned into rain with temps reaching high 30's. Current temp is now 42.5deg with Rain forcast until 6pm thursday. Mostly slush and ice right now.

Few pics from yesterday morning and afternoon:


----------



## Case580M




----------



## Case580M

Yeah, that is our entry way yesterday


----------



## Case580M

These 4 were taken sunday morning.


----------



## Case580M

Sunday Morning,

The Turkey's were HUGE! Check out the wingspan on 2 of them


----------



## Case580M




----------



## Case580M

These 4 were taken a couple wks ago, have gotten HUGE snowfall since then


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Who cares about wingspan?

Beards and spurs are the things that are important.


----------



## Case580M

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090107/ap_on_re_us/spokane_snow_blues


----------

